# A strange letter



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Hi, I got this letter today from the SSA telling me that my SSk payments are going to be reduced up to 15 percent to pay some debt I have at the VAHC in Montana. This must be a debt from 2010/11 as that is when I left MT. Says the VA tried to notify me at my last known address but I did not respond so they are taking my part of my SS payment for this federal debt.

I don't understand what debt they are talking about. I can't determine who to contact as this letter does not come from a human? I guess I can contact the MT. VA tomorrow by phone and see if they will tell me anything.

I do get my health care at the VA (bless them). I get a bill every month for services and pay it promply...so this has me very concerned. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

My understanding is yes, it does happen. I know someone who had an outstanding bill of $1.80 or so. Too low to send a bill. When the penalties are enough so the total is $25 or more, then the VA contacts SS for auto withholding. The penalties can really add up.

Amazing to me that a VA can't check the system to see if you have a new address on file. :shrug:

Yes, contact the VA billing office where you think the bill is from. Put on your best, cooperative, I didn't know, can anything be done to waive penalties, etc.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Finally got hold of the VA. I allegedly owed 85.00 from 2010 when I lived up there. Except that I had no income at that time so I was not supposed to be paying anything. I did pay it and found out that the VA in one state does not communicate with any other state regarding billing or finances as they are all seperate. The do share medical information on patients but not billing....how dumb is that!


----------

